# Solar Panel



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I just finished the wiring for the solar panel. I decided not to permentaly mount the panel on the roof yet. I want to make sure that it really works before going through the effort.

I bought a 18w solar panel and charge contoller from ebay for $70 shipped to my door







I went to the auto parts store and bought wiring and connectors.

1 - I mounted the controller on the frame under the propane cover just right of the battery
2 - I mounted 2 connectors under the frame of the TT. (One on the front and the other in the rear.) This way the connector are out of sight and protected. The reason for 2 is so that I could move the panel based on local site conditions.
3 - Tested everything with a meter to ensure no shorts
4 - Plugged everything in and aimed the panel into the sun.
5 - Checked with the meter and the batteries are getting a charge sunny

The next step is to see how long it takes to charge the batteries???? The controller has LED that indicate the status.

The real test will come when we do our 10 day dry camping.

Thor


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Thor -

Great mod!! I've heard that they work rather well. Keep us posted on how it works out for you...might have to look into that as well.

Ron


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor...
You are the master!









pics! Pics! pics!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

Since you live in the Frozen North, I guess you need all the heat you can get!









Great job, BTW.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a good job!

Will that run the A/C? If not I'll have to stick to full hookups









mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds nice, Thor. Two question though, will the controller be OK under the propane cover??? Doesn't it need to be protected from water, and other weather??


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

I think Eric and I will have to come over and see the latest mod, sounds simple enough to do. We work for the same company I think we need to find you some more work to do as Eric and I are working 6 days a week. Hahaha.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dougdogs

The controller is an all weather controller and I mounted it on the frame on the inside part so the propane cover also protects it.

As for the AC - no the solar panel will not run it....I bring along my windmill







and backfeed the grid...so when you are on full hook-up the campground pays you because you put power back into the grid.










Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice mod Thor
We don't do any dry camping so that mod is out for us.
But nice








Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow thats a great price -- they normally run twice that --

All you really have to do is make sure that a diode is wired into the circuit to prevent draining batteries at night and that you use a charge regulator to prevent over charging and damaging your batteries and it sounds like you have already taken care of that ....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

Thanks for the tip. I actually did not think of it. Luckly when I read the complete instruction guide of the charge controller it is already built in









Thor


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I have a 100 watt on my tt and the controller is mounted i the side of the queen bed closet. The controller shows battery voltage, charge rate and array current. The charge rate is setable on the controller. Two years and no dead batteries







Even after winter storage the battery voltage reads 13.6 volts. I just need to keep an eye on the water level in the batteries. The controller also stops charging once the batteries are charged. Before this after every winter i would have to take the batteries out and have a good deep charge on them not any more sunny

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now that is impressive. My set-up is meek in comparison.

Should post some pics. Is your panel permamently mounted?

Thor


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes it is permantly mounted a little expensive but worth it IMO. I think i had some pics in the old gallery?

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

I check out the pics. Looks great.

I took pics this weekend. I will post in the next couple of days.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. Pic below shows the hinden connection that I have wired. There are 2 in total (front & rear) this allows me to move the panel based on site and sun.










Thor


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

great mod thor

we dry camp always we had a 100w panel and controler install on top of our rv it keeps batteries charged. i have a queswtion for jallens58. will your panel keep batteries charged if you run a inverter and use it to run 20" tv and sat. receiver say 3hr a day and the furnance a little at night? the solar panel will get about 60% of sun during the day it will be in same spot 9 month a year from sept till may used on weekend only giving batteries a week to recharge. ty


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kenny

100W - That is like a power generating plant. Good Job

Dry camping we use no tv, so very little power gets used during the day. At night we run the pump, furnance and lights. Made 7 days last year on dual batteries, so I figure with a solar panel I could make 10-14 days. The true test will come in July. I have been playing around in the driveway loading the batteries and then allowing the panel to charge. So far everything is working very well.

Thor


----------

